# How much does upperbody throw frequency go down in Freestyle Wrestling as opposed to Greco Roman?



## Alan Smithee (Dec 1, 2019)

I've read that it goes down by quite a bit, to the point that a Freestyler would get whooped easily if he ever stepped into Greco Roman rule sets against a Greco Roman. Are leg takedowns really that much of a spoiler? Upperbody throws just never comes up?


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeah but we are talking the difference between using double/single legs and not using them.


----------



## Alan Smithee (Dec 1, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Yeah but we are talking the difference between using double/single legs and not using them.



I'm familiar with the differences.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 1, 2019)

The problem for leg takedown is when you do that, your opponent can put his weigh on top of you and crash you down to the ground. The upper body control throw won't have that issue. But the upper body control throw requires "leg skill" that beginner may not have.


----------



## Alan Smithee (Dec 1, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The problem for leg takedown is when you do that, your opponent can put his weigh on top of you and crash you down to the ground. The upper body control throw won't have that issue.



This isn't a thread about pros and cons.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2019)

Alan Smithee said:


> I'm familiar with the differences.



Then that would answer your question.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 2, 2019)

It goes down by exactly 14.374%.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 2, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> It goes down by exactly 14.374%.



The thing is if I could be bothered to find the statistics I am pretty confident that the double and single would account for most of the successful throws in freestyle. 

Where you can't do them in Roman Greco.


----------



## Alan Smithee (Dec 2, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Then that would answer your question.



How would that answer my question


----------



## Alan Smithee (Dec 2, 2019)

drop bear said:


> The thing is if I could be bothered to find the statistics I am pretty confident that the double and single would account for most of the successful throws in freestyle.
> 
> Where you can't do them in Roman Greco.



No shortage of throws here


----------

